

Assembly Language Megaprimer for Linux - gary__
http://www.securitytube.net/groups?operation=view&groupId=5

======
gary__
It comes with a follow up for windows as well
[http://www.securitytube.net/groups?operation=view&groupId=6](http://www.securitytube.net/groups?operation=view&groupId=6)

